# How To: Get Your T-Shirts Reviewed by a T-Shirt Blog



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Of course, there are never any guarantees. But speaking from my own experience (as both a t-shirt blogger *and* a t-shirt entrepeneur), here are some things to keep in mind when you get in touch with a t-shirt blog about your own awesome t-shirt designs:

*1) Most of us don't get paid for this.* We do it for fun! We can't review everything, and we can't _like_ everything. There are a lot of t-shirt blogs out there, and each blogger has different tastes. We Bonanziers happen to prefer images over text, and we don't really go for the whole streetwear thing. But that's just us! So how should you know which bloggers to contact? *Read their blog!* _See what they like._ Getting a feeling for what a blogger likes and their style of communication will help you immensely.

Another side of not getting paid for t-shirt blogging is that it competes for our free time, so emails can sometimes slip through the cracks. If you don't receive a reply, don't take it personally! You might as well try emailing again with a _friendly, personal reminder_.

*2) We want information.* Just saying 'Hey, check out these cool new tees!' doesn't pique my interest as much as some interesting factoids about you, your company, your vision, whatever. It's not that I want to publish what you tell me word for word, it's that *if I like your work, I'll probably want to know more about you!* On the other hand, some blogs _will_ publish a brief blurb that you send them, so figuring that out before you contact a t-shirt blog is a good idea.

*3) Imitation is boring.* This has two implications: I see _a lot_ of t-shirts, and if what you're doing doesn't set itself apart in some way, I'm less inclined to give it a second thought. I also read _a lot_ of t-shirt blogs (last I checked, I'm reading over 50 feeds), and *we* like to be original and unique, too! So when you contact us, if you *offer us something special* (like some extra information that you didn't give to other people, and advance notice of something ahead of everybody else, a unique coupon code, etc.) we're _more likely to shower you with praise_.

*4) Free t-shirts aren't golden rings.* That is, offers of free gear don't guarantee you a review (with me, at least). I only enjoy writing about things I like, and I only enjoy wearing t-shirts that I like, so if you want to send some free swag over this way, that's great! But if I like what you're doing, _I'll blog about it anyway_. Which isn't to say that freebies aren't nice, but my favorites are _tokens of appreciation_ for something I've written about in the past. Just make sure you're not pouring all your profits into free things for others!

*5) We aren't robots.* We have feelings! When I get an email for a t-shirt review request, I like to see my name and something indicating that you've read my blog. If I feel like I'm just some free advertising for your company, I don't feel very happy. So *build a relationship with t-shirt bloggers.* _Leave comments_ on their posts with your own opinion, or a question, or something interesting and/or insightful. If you enter a website in the URL field when you leave a comment here, chances are I'll check it out and maybe even blog about it before you contact me.

But I like to think that a relationship is more important than minor SEO improvements, so when leaving a comment do it under your name or your company's name, not 'The Funniest T-Shirts Ever!' I don't want to talk to The Funniest T-Shirts Ever!, *I want to talk to you as a person*.

Well, that's about it from me... I know other t-shirt bloggers have guides with advice on getting your t-shirts reviewed, so you should look for one of those before contacting them. If you contact me, I guarantee to put a link to your site in our weekly roundup, but the above will help you get a full feature post about your products. 'About' and 'Contact' sections often have relevant info as well that can also help you start a conversation; because *a genuine conversation is infinitely better than a press release and an attached picture.*


----------



## RadarNOIS (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent post. I'm gearing up for a spring 2009 brand launch, so this post was most helpful to me!


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I was just about to post that I recognized this from *Fantastic Blognanza*!, then I saw in your profile that it's YOUR blog! I really enjoy your blog, by the way! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

BareApparel said:


> I was just about to post that I recognized this from *Fantastic Blognanza!* then I saw in your profile that it's YOUR blog! I really enjoy your blog, by the way! Keep up the good work.


Thanks for looking out for me, and for the compliments! I really appreciate both


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

I just wanted to add one thing that may be obvious but a lot of people do not seem to get it. When you submit anything to a design blogger to review make sure your product photos are up to snuff! Do not expect a blogger to post grainy, dark, pictures that look like they were shot in some David Fincheresque basement. Don't share pictures of wrinkled tshirts where you can't make out the design all that well. 

Bloggers want their sites to look attractive and they want to post things their visitors will enjoy. Sending awful looking photos is not going to help them achieve that so even if your designs are amazing, your bad photo quality could still stop a blogger from sharing your creations.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

xbftees said:


> I just wanted to add one thing that may be obvious but a lot of people do not seem to get it. When you submit anything to a design blogger to review make sure your product photos are up to snuff! Do not expect a blogger to post grainy, dark, pictures that look like they were shot in some David Fincheresque basement. Don't share pictures of wrinkled tshirts where you can't make out the design all that well.
> 
> Bloggers want their sites to look attractive and they want to post things their visitors will enjoy. Sending awful looking photos is not going to help them achieve that so even if your designs are amazing, your bad photo quality could still stop a blogger from sharing your creations.


Thanks for your addition! This is definitely a good piece of advice.


----------



## fajaryayat (Mar 29, 2010)

xbftees said:


> I just wanted to add one thing that may be obvious but a lot of people do not seem to get it. When you submit anything to a design blogger to review make sure your product photos are up to snuff! Do not expect a blogger to post grainy, dark, pictures that look like they were shot in some David Fincheresque basement. Don't share pictures of wrinkled tshirts where you can't make out the design all that well.
> 
> Bloggers want their sites to look attractive and they want to post things their visitors will enjoy. Sending awful looking photos is not going to help them achieve that so even if your designs are amazing, your bad photo quality could still stop a blogger from sharing your creations.


agreed.. 
nice post btw..i hope my clothing line get some reviews on the other blogs


----------

